# above shower/tub surround...



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

A buddy of mine asked me to come over and look at his bathroom. He has a standard tub/shower surround with drywall ( greenboard) above. As you can see in the pics he has an issue. My question is, when he replaces this board with new, is there a different type of board he should use? Tile is out of the question.when done properly, shouldn't the greenboard hold up? Also, his bathroom has NO exhaust fan. Moisture just builds like crazy. I am installing one for him tomorrow. I don't know how it passed code. That house is 6 years old. Any professional drywalling tips I could pass along to him would be helpful. 
Thanks all.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Is that a window above that.


----------



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, but I checked that out when I knocked a hole to investigate. I thought maybe the window was leaking, but it's sealed up tight. I know if I was to do this bathroom, I would have chalked around the surround, which wasn't done. Maybe moisture got behind the paint and paper and made it curl? The rest of the wall was good. It was just that one inch that deteriorated. I tore all the board out around the tub. No mold, not moisture on the back.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Just my 2 cents but i never run the drywall tight to the surround. Run a tear away bead around the surround, leave it 1/8 or so away from the surround. Then caulk it in. Your always gonna have some moisture on the top ledge whether its condensation or someone tall getting splash back. The bead with caulk helps protect the bottom edge of the rock that's sure to get some moisture and go to hell.


----------



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

I like that idea. I figured that's what drywallers did. I'll pass the word along. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## pibe (Jan 21, 2013)

If the rockers dont board it tight to the tub some finishers pre fill the gap and flat tape it.

Just another option for you to think about.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Ate you serious? You guys do tub surrounds with green board and protect it with only paint??? Is that streak of rust from the steel corner bead in the Pic?


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Oopsie


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

GP Densearmor Plus - Water beads up on the surface instead of soaking in. The only problem I've found with it is that the surface has fiberglass in it so, unpainted, it irritates my skin.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks like more than 1" is failing.

The top of the surround was not caulked?? If that is the case,imo, the rock is wicking water that gets on the ledge of the surround and water that runs down the rock to whatever gap there is. Some will be caught by and wicked up by the raw rock edge.

The relatively large flat area of the window bottom also concerns me. since moisture will collect there.

And I would say yes, that is rust running down the wall. Metal roll-out window?


----------



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

boman47k said:


> Looks like more than 1" is failing.
> 
> The top of the surround was not caulked?? If that is the case,imo, the rock is wicking water that gets on the ledge of the surround and water that runs down the rock to whatever gap there is. Some will be caught by and wicked up by the raw rock edge.
> 
> ...


I tore out the entire tub surround, all the drywall around it as well. The rust is from a razor or something left on the window ledge. Being a nice guy and a good friend, I have a pallet of tile in my shop that I haven't touched in awhile. I gave it to my friend and he is going to turn the tub into a shower. That window is a concern for me as well. The entire neighborhood has this windows in the bathroom...


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

Rust = steel window(?) = single pane glass (?) = cold glass + hot water vapor = 6 years of condensation. JMHO
Code says a bath with window needs no mechanical ventilation.


----------



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is the corner bead from the window sill. The window is a dbl pane casement. No leaks and it didn't have any draft.


----------



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been told no good deed goes unnoticed. The friend I am helping out was talking to his neighbor about the problems in the bathroom. His neighbor called me today and wants a quote to remodel his bathroom. Perfect timing too. I'll be getting a few weeks off after Wednesday.


----------



## CraftyJT (Feb 25, 2012)

when ever I do any DW in a bath I use plastic corners. never had a problem with damage or rust. 

jt


----------



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've never hung De. I know my strengths and that's not one of them. My DW guy up here was astonished when I showed him pics of this bathroom. I was told by another guy in the neighborhood that this particular house was built pretty fast. You can tell. Just sad to see a buddy have to go through this.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I use non-paper faced gypsum panes, e.g. Densarmor, on any panels that are near the tub or shower. I usually do it for the whole wall to eliminate backer transitions. It would be good for that type of issue but a good drywall install with caulking and appropriate primer/paint would be fine.

I don't use greenboard at all. Hasn't it been proved enough times that it basically a gimmick?


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

EthanB said:


> I don't use greenboard at all. Hasn't it been proved enough times that it basically a gimmick?


You would be surprised how many people still don't know. I hear it from homeowners to contractors alike.


----------



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

I was always taught to use it. Again, I don't do DW. I have always had someone else do it. I just got comfortable enough to do tile work. I will check into that EthanB. I knew there had to be something better then whats there now.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's a lot more money. I think that's why HO's and contractor's alike don't use it and why the lumber yards aren't bringing it in. I had a hell of a time getting it around me until I finally cornered the rep for my yard. I don't use enough for them to bring it in but I pointed out that they sell tons of a product that doesn't work for $10 a sheet when they could be selling the RIGHT product for $30 with a bit of customer education.

Who the hell want's to put the wrong material in a bathroom to save less than $100? Aside from hacks of course.


----------



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree. Spending a little up front could save thousands in the long run. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

true north54 said:


> A buddy of mine asked me to come over and look at his bathroom. He has a standard tub/shower surround with drywall ( greenboard) above. As you can see in the pics he has an issue. My question is, when he replaces this board with new, is there a different type of board he should use? Tile is out of the question.when done properly, shouldn't the greenboard hold up? Also, his bathroom has NO exhaust fan. Moisture just builds like crazy. I am installing one for him tomorrow. I don't know how it passed code. That house is 6 years old. Any professional drywalling tips I could pass along to him would be helpful.
> Thanks all.
> 
> View attachment 86593
> ...


durarock ..no drywall
fibafuse sheets
durabond (not mud or easysand)
tile the bottom of window / slope tile out


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Possible that the panel is not set to let the water run off the top of the enclosure?
That damage did not happen over night, did it?

And again, it looke like way more than an inch is damaged, or is that some kind of southwestern texture?


----------



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

The inch of damage I was referring to was the gross soggy mess. Obviously more had damage to it. As I stated in the previous post, I ended up tearing out the entire tub surround and all the DW around that. My friend (the homeowner) is now going to tile in a new shower. I gave him some tile I purchased from a going out of business sale and he picked up a new shower pan. I will be stopping in when I can to help him out. ( he is a gravel truck driver) so in the end tearing everything pit and doing the job the correct way prevails. Big surprise, right? lol. Thanks everybody for your help and suggestions. His neighbors house need the exact same thing done. I will lost some pics when I finish. Thanks again!!!!


----------

